

$600 Bolognese pasta sauce - jlangenauer
http://theqwoffboys.com/post/585799393/grange-bolognese-ii

======
jlangenauer
For those that don't know, Penfolds Grange is amongst the very finest red
wines produced in Australia (and probably the world) - a bottle of the new
current vintage goes for around $500, and aged bottles of good vintages
considerably more.

